# loud cockatiel



## archil (Jan 22, 2012)

I'm new here so sorry if this is not where i'm supposed to do this.

recently my male cockatiel harry has started squawking [not full on screeching, just short loud sounds] in the morning, it goes on from about six untill noon.
I have tried everything I can think of to stop it.

ignoring him
placing new food and water in his cage
covering him up
giving him less sun
giving him more sun
talking to him while he's squawking- i did this last because i'm sure i'm suppose to ignore him
talking to him when he's not squawking
i tired seprating him
separating and covering him
i even re arranged the cage yesterday mornign to see if he was bored with it but it's still happening

he has plenty of toys in his cage he has had his cage mate for about year and has had no problems
there are no changes in the environment around him
he isnt puffy or breathing loudly
he's eating fine
nothing seems to be wrong with him

it's really driving me crazy
and i'm kind of losing some sleep in the morning

please help me


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

Theres actually a similar thread posted recently if you want to take a look through the answers posted there, http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=27249. Though it seems like youve tried everything I would advise you to try.

I know mine chirp loudly( almost screaming) in the morning because they want out....I either ignore them because they are not loud enough to seriously annoy me or I let them out once they are quiet for a minute.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Welcome to the forum... Have you tried covering him with a dark sheet or towel 
so its really dark, also put him in a different room while covered.
I do this with stumpy and moose and they are the same and so far stumpy has calmed down alot.


----------



## archil (Jan 22, 2012)

when i put him in a separate cage i covered him with navy coloured sheet and he just got louder, i'm not sure if it was dark enough.
he was also verry uhm... he tried to fly off of my hand quite bit when i picked him up.
he's stopped now but i think it's because he has tired of screaming my ears off
when he starts it also gets all of my other birds going and i'm not sure if its stressing them out or anything
they can all still hear him in another room.


----------



## archil (Jan 22, 2012)

i know it's not flock calling because everyone is right here and it doesnt sound like his flock call anyway


----------



## DyArianna (Aug 7, 2011)

Just a few questions and thoughts...

How old is Harry and how long have you had him? It could be possible he is going through a hormonal phase or that he is just now getting more used to his surroundings and so therefore trying to test the limits a bit more. If he is going through a hormonal phase, covering for 12 to 14 hours a night will help to calm things down. 

Does he have a cagemate? It could very well be that he is lonely. Do you have a TV or radio playing for sound in the morning? 

Where is his cage located? Is it possible he is seeing birds outside through a window or seeing something else that is startling him? Also, if his cage is in a high traffic area, he may really not be getting the sleep that he needs and so therefore is quite cranky in the morning.


----------

